# Oil recommendation please...



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

*Ariens* Platinum Track SHO 28,

Owner's manual and service manual do not have specs for type and amount.

Thinking I should use a good name brand 10W-40 because temps can get below 0 at times when I need to clear the driveway in my neck of the woods.

Can folk chime in.


----------



## Venture_N3 (Sep 18, 2020)

Perhaps 10W30 is a better choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I’ve been using either 10-30 or 5-30 synthetic for both, Tends to start a little easier


----------



## Dee74 (Nov 18, 2017)

Mobil 1 full synthetic 5w30. I run this in mine and it comes out pretty clean when I change my oil after the season. My manual recommends this weight for my engine.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MSP Paul (Dec 5, 2019)

Full synthetic 5w30 on my Ariens


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

d3500ram said:


> *Ariens* Platinum Track SHO 28,
> 
> Owner's manual and service manual do not have specs for type and amount.
> 
> ...


Engine manual , and Ariens recommends 5w30, Full synthetic.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Google Image Result for http://snow-blow.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/oil-to-use-in-snow-blower.jpg







mo


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Appreciate the replies.

Is there a link to the engine manual somewhere?
I input my model and serial numer on the Ariens site but it only had onwers, service and parts manuals.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Any synthetic not over .w30


----------



## WABOOM (Mar 2, 2019)

Supertech Synthetic 5w30 in my Ariens Deluxe 30.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

the owners manual reads 5w30 and lists the ariens part number on page 13 of the english section 
with todays motors syntech flows much faster in cold which aids cold starting ,esp, when one has to pull start a machine what brand you like is up to you 

the down load can be found in home depots website Ariens Platinum Rapid Trak SHO 28 in. Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower-921057 - The Home Depot


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

d3500ram said:


> *Ariens* Platinum Track SHO 28,
> 
> Owner's manual and service manual do not have specs for type and amount.
> 
> ...


It's a splash engine..if the oil is real thick while cold it won't splash..stick with thinner oils for a splash engine in cold weather.
Pick a quality 5/30 oil...or 00/30 if you can get some



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I use the synthetic Amsoil 10W/30 Power equipment oil that is specially formulated for OPE.
It will flow at -46 F.
It is made from 30 weight base stocks with the parriffins/wax removed to keep it from gelling at low temperatures.
Most all of your 10w/30 oils are made with a 10 weight base stock, same with your 5W/30 oils, they are made with a 5 weight base stock, then they add Viscosity Index improvers - V.I. improvers, to give them the higher number, but as the oil breaks down, the V. I. improvers create sludge as the rest of the oil vaporizes and gets sucked out the breather and burned in the combustion chamber as part of the pollution control or emission system built into the engine.
Amsoil withstands high temperatures extremely well. It also doesn't vaporize like standard 10W/30 or 5W/30 oils will. When it doesn't vaporize, you will have less oil consumption.
Oils will vaporize not just from temperature, but from contacting spinning parts inside the engine. It is like throwing a liquid into a spinning fan and causing it to turn into a "Mist". The "Fumes" or "Mists" are then normally sucked through the breather system and burned in the engine, then sent out the exhaust.
Amsoil resists the "Vaporizing" extremely well by being made with the heavier base stocks as to conventional oils made with lighter base stocks.
Many of your Automotive synthetic oils made for cars are made with the lighter base stocks to be energy conservative, thus causing less resistance when being pumped through the engine, so as to save on energy needed to pump it and help obtain better fuel mileage from not robbing the engines power to pump it. But the problem with the automotive synthetic oil is it will "Mist" more than the oils specifically made for OPE usage.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

thanks for the details Steve. sad part is most users will see the $10.00 plus per qt price and shy away, turning to the likes of mobil 1, castrol edge . valvoline or what ever name brand they like , never realizing that oil might not meet the API rating, not have the correct anti foaming, anti wear additives thier machine needs. 

for me i use supertech in some of the old kohler K's that never run in cold temps or kawasaki ktech blend in everything else, the kawasaki ktech oil contains zinc that is needed with flat tappet camshafts to reduce wear ,is a outdoor power equipment oil 





Kawasaki 4-Cycle Engine Oil | Kawasaki - Lawn Mower Engines - Small Engines


Your Kawasaki engine works hard to deliver efficient, reliable power—so treat it right. Premium KTech engine oil is uniquely formulated for your machine. Longer engine life. Cleaner operation. Refined in the USA. KTech engine oil gives superior performance for the engine you depend on. Ideal for...




www.kawasakienginesusa.com





what matters the most is using oil that meets the engine makers API rating for anti wear property's


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I run a* Full Synthetic *5W30 in all my equipment, new and old, simmer and winter .... note:, I also put Stabil and half the rate of SeaFoam in all my 5 gallon gas cans for my equipment, this way I know all my equipment has treated gas year round. I never drain or empty any gas tanks, but I do periodically start and operate all my equipment throughout the year. Benn doing this all my life, never a carburetor or fuel issue.


----------



## gpguy2008 (Sep 27, 2020)

Up here it Northern Alberta it can get pretty cold so a full synthetic 5w30 is a must. It never gets more than a few degrees below in my attached garage though. I use whatever is on sale usually change twice a winter since capacity is so small anyway. If you change oil and service your equipment you’re doing more than 90% of the population anyway. I know several people who’s snowblower service consists of filling it up with gas and it’s good for the season. Then they wonder why on older machines the drive chain breaks because it’s one big wad of rust that’s never seen any lube.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

captchas said:


> the owners manual reads 5w30 and lists the ariens part number on page 13 of the english section
> ~snip~


Aha... missed that section when reading the manual... Thank you 
My bad for not reading more thoroughly... I tend to think of oil as a maintenance item as opposed to a part.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

your not bad, your like every one else in the world NORMAL, it is a maintance item really, i pointed it out only because ariens go as far as listing a part number of each container of the factory recommended oil, in pints and qts, factory push to sell high priced oil .


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I use Shell Rotella 5W-30 Full Synthetic Gas Truck in all winter (gas) engines.
A five quart jug can usually be found for less than $25 and Shell gives a $10 rebate if purchased at one of their preferred stores. Read the rebate details carefully but you just can't beat that deal.

The rebate ends December 15 and details are here:









Diesel Motor Oil Coupons, Rebates and Sweepstakes


We believe your hard work should be rewarded. So when it’s time for your next Shell ROTELLA® diesel oil purchase, be sure to check here for our current diesel motor oil coupons and offers that let you save on our products, oil change appointments, and more.




rotella.shell.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I got a couple gallons (5 qts) of those in 5W30 awhile back on sale for like 18.00, then the 10.00 rebate, 8.00 a gallon was a real win .....


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> I use the synthetic Amsoil 10W/30 Power equipment oil that is specially formulated for OPE.
> It will flow at -46 F.
> I agree, a good quality oil is the answer, but I'd also like to point out that there are literally "thousands" of Tecumseh Snow King engines out there, many that are outliving the internal drive parts in the snow blowers they came with.
> Years ago, OEM manufacturers used to state all small engines should use "their brand" special oil (private label), but eventually, like every other "myth", we discovered a good quality "automotive" oil would work.
> ...


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I get the Super Tech 5-30 fully synthetic at Wally World for less than $14 for the 5qt jug, been using it in my truck for the last 10 years and it’s performed great for 160000 miles now I’m using it in my new truck and all my gas engines


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

it always amazes me on folks who spend $1500+ on a blower then try to save $5 by buying cheap oil.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

WIHD said:


> it always amazes me on folks who spend $1500+ on a blower then try to save $5 by buying cheap oil.


supertech may be priced cheap but the product inside isn't, it's made by and bottled by the warren oil company whose main brand is lubriguard 





Warren Oil Becomes Platinum Sponsor of Petroleum Quality Institute of America


The Petroleum Quality Institute of America announced February 23 that Warren Oil has become its first lubricant manufacturer sponsor.




www.machinerylubrication.com




.


----------

